# Snow goose/ Temps



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a question for anyone what is the temperature supposed to be like in the northern half of the state for the rest of the week???? (ND) I am just curious because if the snowline stays that means great hunting for a long period and I like the sound of that!!!

Jon


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd say it's too early north of HW 200 for sure.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

www.weather.com


----------



## jerry (Mar 7, 2004)

if you go to weather in north dakota. and then go to living in north dakota you can get some good weather info.good luck there is 1 to 3 ft of snow north of hwy 2 that is not going away to fast.


----------



## jerry (Mar 7, 2004)

can any one tell me if there was any open water in n.d and how far north it is. is the ice getting black yet? im going all next week and need some more info.email [email protected]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well...not quite Jerry...I live north of Hyw. 2.Nowhere except in town is there still 2-3 feet of snow.There are open patches all over after today.It is supposed to be in the mid 40's to mid 50's this week and the Minot weather says maybe even 60 on Sat.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Whats the farthest north anyone has seen geese? I think carrington may be the farthest north to where there is any numbers of geese... Thats just my guess..... I went out today and got 9 they were all south of Steele, but another guy and his buddies shot 44 in one round I think they had 6 or 7 guys they ended up with over 50 I am sure this was at about 2:00 toay.... I guess I just want to know where the birds are and its good to know that there is 2 to 3 ft of snow up there....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

THERE IS NOT 2-3 FEET OF SNOW UP HERE!!!

It has really started to melt down...there are brown spots all over up here.I look for most of it to go by early next week.

The Minot area is pretty much snow free...the birds could very easily follow the snow line NW to Sask.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check the snowline guys:

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/nsa/


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Like I said...it is disapearing pretty fast and will be pretty much gone by early next week.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

So is there really 2-3 feet of snow up there.... :lol: LMAO


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

No, Ken W just said that there was no 2, 3 feet... well I am assuming brids will move slightly above the snow line.... well they have already but nothing with great numbers.... I am going thursday friday and saturday so that should be enough time to give you a report on Saturday night!!! As long as the ice on the ponds are not black then it doesn't matter how much snow there is... the birds can find feed I am sure alright up in the northern part of the state....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You are getting way ahead of yourself, there are still a pile of birds in SD.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It won't matter up here if the ponds are frozen...we have enough snow that when it melts there will be water standing in low spots.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I guess a person can think what they want but I was hunting Sudnday and monday... The birds moved back south because of the temps on sat and sun, but I saw a good number of birds most likely the first runner so I call them prob in the central part of the state on Monday and there were anywhere from 150,000 to 250,000.... I saw a good number by Steele but the were on refuges... I guess I don't need any more birds than that to keep me happy... As long as there isn't hunting pressure in my way.... But yes there is many birds down in SD but I wouldn't count on that lasting very long I have seen these things fly all night right over ND before so get them while you can... Many birds do stop and feed and drink but soon they are on there way again and with 50's and 60's coming I am afraid to say a week and a half or two weeks will be the final run of birds...Unless a cold front comes or something which isn't looking good...At least thats how I see it... Good luck guys.....


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Last year the first big migration of birds i saw in the Weyburn area was around the 29th of March. But the largest number of birds didn't show untill April 14th.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

There's birds moving through the state right now. BBF is out scouting for us and he called me and said the fields were black as far North as Thompson!! 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They may be in Sask. sooner than you think. Birds are taking the opening through the NW inbetween the snowline. Already a lot of birds up towards Minot.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

70 in Oakes! :eyeroll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dont worry about all of the geese leaving.Heck,we havnt even gotten to April yet.We are due for at least one more snow storm that will move birds south again.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I wish you were right it may happen but who knows.... Weather is unpredictable.... I am headed out tomorrow through saturday it should be fun!!!! Give ya the report!!!!


----------

